# Pointed Back End



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Introduced a couple of groups (3 & 2) into a new viv a couple of weeks ago (after quarantine period), and so far have been very disappointed with their always hiding. The only guy that is ever out eating and bathing is in this photo, but I have noticed he has a pointed backside?
I have look over many other photos of Leucs and don't know if this looks right.
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x105/tfox799947/Leuc.jpg 
Here are some other shots of him...
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x105/tfox799947/DSC_0039.jpg
Does he look thin? He is one of the only ones I ever see eat.
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x105/tfox799947/DSC_0038.jpg
He spends a lot of time in the water fountain.
Thanks in advance for looking.
Christine


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They do appear to be thin. what and how much are you feeding? Try setting up some feeder stations.Have you or the breeder run fecals?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

how old are they?


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

This guy was sold as a "sub adult".
The other group was sold as "12 months old" and this guy is about the same size as the others so I was figuring somewhere around that.


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

billschwinn said:


> They do appear to be thin. what and how much are you feeding? Try setting up some feeder stations.Have you or the breeder run fecals?


I do have feeding station with peaches set up and in the morning, there is always flies left over. 
I just can't get over how shy they are.
My azurues and imitators are a lot more out and about, than these guys.
No I didn't run fecals, during the 30 day quarantine he acted fine and ate fine, like I mentioned he is the only one I see eating. I just figured he was a little underweight and would fatten up soon enough.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well he does look a bit skinny, luecs are usually quite round. He could just be underweight or he could have something else going on with him. I can't say for sure.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello, 

Lovely looking frog you have there! Although I don't have much experience with the larger Dendrobatids, with P. Terribilis being the only larger Dart in my collection, I may not be the best to answer...

But I do however see my Terribilis' backside "point" like that when they are for lack of better words, squeezing out a log. Does it stay like this all the time?

Not to disagree with anybody, but more to offer my personal opinion as aspects such as weight can be very subjective (the majority of captive Darts are considered obese) - I wouldn't go as far to say that that frog is skinny. He certainly isn't alarmly skinny at any rate and in my opinion looks the picture of health, without being the "marble with legs" you see all too often.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, his backside stays like that.
I hope he is OK, I hate the guessing game regarding the health of our animals.
I know they call it "practicing medicine" for a reason, we are all just practicing.
Keeping my fingers crossed that he does good. I know one thing for sure he loves the water feature, he sits in it a lot.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

tfox799947 said:


> Yeah, his backside stays like that.
> I hope he is OK, I hate the guessing game regarding the health of our animals.
> I know they call it "practicing medicine" for a reason, we are all just practicing.
> Keeping my fingers crossed that he does good. I know one thing for sure he loves the water feature, he sits in it a lot.


Have you seen him pass feces okay? It is possible he has some sort of impaction and is in a constant strain?

Like I said, my Terribilis "point" like your frog pictured when they are passing waste so these are just some thoughts.

Good luck.
Richie


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Here are a couple more photos of this little "cone butt".
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x105/tfox799947/308b0123.jpg
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x105/tfox799947/777cb4e5.jpg
I now have him back in a quarantine bin. He has taken some dusted fruit flies, but i have not seen any good stool for a couple of days. There are some tiny dark specks in his bin, but hard to tell if it is poop or not. if it is poop, it appears to be pretty small and shriveled. I did see him passing some stool on friday, before i pulled him from the other viv. 
He liked to soak in the water feature, filled with distilled water. Could he have gotten himself dehydrated from soaking in distilled water? i have ordered some amphibian ringers but we all know how the shipping game goes. I have access to human lactated ringers, but that would not do in short term pinch, would it? Dont even know if i should be thinking in this direction. Would like to get enough poop to get a fecal ran, but have seen so much conflicting information about mailing stool off for analysis and the length of time it takes to get there and the acuracy because of those factors. 
So confused and want to do the right thing.


----------

